# Android tablet question



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I'm looking at tablets. Do they have any type of office software that I can use excel files and word processing files? Also are they compatible with wireless printers?


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes and yes. Several office suites and work with wireless printers.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

There are several android emulators if you wanted to try out various apps without buying an android device. Just looking for link. Seems one I tried called Leapdroid has been bought by Google just this November and shut down. No longer available for download. But there are other free ones out there, though I have no experience with them. 

Also suggest you get a tablet with at least 2GB RAM. Make sure it can run the latest greatest version of Android.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Ruby said:


> I'm looking at tablets. Do they have any type of office software that I can use excel files and word processing files? Also are they compatible with wireless printers?


I can't help but be curious about what you would need to be doing on a tablet that would require excel files and word processing. ?? Not saying you don't, just wondered. Any serious amount of typing on that little screen can be rather tedious. And adding a separate keyboard kinda puts you closer to a small laptop type machine. 

Again, not arguing, just curious. I thought I wanted a tablet... till I got one. My go-to is still my laptop and to be honest, I'd like to have a desktop for the office. I crave a comfortable typing surface and mega screen real estate.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I use a tablet and excel and word files all the time. Fill in forms and email and store to the cloud. Everything from job sheets to work orders. Mechanics use them on our shop floor to record work done. Delivery people can use them to have items signed for and uploaded to the cloud.


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Google Docs will open a word document, google sheets, IIRC, is for excel.
As for wireless printing - I have a HP printer and use the HP printer plugin from the google play store. Works great.

Now for my office app, I use quick office. The only thing is it was bought by google a few years ago and now the only way to get it from the play store is if one had already had it prior to it not being offered.

As for android tablets, Nougat (Android 7) is the latest android OS. If you have a chance to try a few different tablets, that might make it easier to decide what you like and don't like.

As for typing on the screen - gotta love bluetooth/wireless keyboards for any type of project that requires a lot of typing.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

WPS Office. Works great.

I haven't use it but SoftMaker Office is highly rated as well. http://www.softmaker.com/en/softmaker-office-hd-android


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Ruby said:


> I'm looking at tablets. Do they have any type of office software that I can use excel files and word processing files? Also are they compatible with wireless printers?


Your question is overly broad. Tablets come with a variety of operating systems, Windows & Andriod being the most popular. A lot of people settle for Android tablets because they run well on less memory. The price break seems to be at 2GB memory, which is acceptable for Android. Windows tablets run best on at least 4GB memory.

With Windows there's no problem. You can install either MS Office or a free MS Office compatible office suite like LibreOffice. Both will run fine on Windows.

You are somewhat more limited with Android. Android uses the Linux kernel, so it's very different from Windows with respect to which applications you can run. However, Google provides an office suite free when you signup for Google Drive, which is also free. Google Docs is compatible with MS Word files, and Google Sheets is compatible with MS Excel files. Just signup for a free Google Drive account and you'll be all set.

As for printer compatibility, you'll have to verify that printer drivers are available for your operating system. All printers are compatible with Windows tablets, but you'll probably have to ask about Android tablet compatibility.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Nevada -- Ruby specifically asked about Android, and that is what folks were responding to. Android has come a long way in the past three years I've had one and more programs work on that platform.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

Bellyman said:


> I can't help but be curious about what you would need to be doing on a tablet that would require excel files and word processing. ?? Not saying you don't, just wondered. Any serious amount of typing on that little screen can be rather tedious. And adding a separate keyboard kinda puts you closer to a small laptop type machine.
> 
> Again, not arguing, just curious. I thought I wanted a tablet... till I got one. My go-to is still my laptop and to be honest, I'd like to have a desktop for the office. I crave a comfortable typing surface and mega screen real estate.





painterswife said:


> I use a tablet and excel and word files all the time. Fill in forms and email and store to the cloud. Everything from job sheets to work orders. Mechanics use them on our shop floor to record work done. Delivery people can use them to have items signed for and uploaded to the cloud.


I was using an iPad for writing. I bought a keyboard case for it and even considered jailbreaking it so I could use a mouse with it. Reason being it was a lot cheaper than buying another Macbook Pro. I use word processors, spreadsheets, browsers, and other apps, just like a normal laptop.

For the most part, though, I can't stand it and will get another laptop as soon as I can. The screen is too small, the keyboard is too small, and tapping a screen all day long instead of using a mouse is very arduous.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

Bellyman said:


> I can't help but be curious about what you would need to be doing on a tablet that would require excel files and word processing. ?? Not saying you don't, just wondered. Any serious amount of typing on that little screen can be rather tedious. And adding a separate keyboard kinda puts you closer to a small laptop type machine.
> 
> Again, not arguing, just curious. I thought I wanted a tablet... till I got one. My go-to is still my laptop and to be honest, I'd like to have a desktop for the office. I crave a comfortable typing surface and mega screen real estate.


I do volunteer work for an international weight loss organization. I have to send in monthly reports that's done on excell and news letters that's done on word.


----------

